# SCI v Surrogacy India v Corion



## Bagpuss1972 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've shorted these 3.  It would seem some have had success with Dr Khusal Khadam at Corion and some with Dr Shivani at SCI.  I've also been in correspondence with Dr Sudhair Ajja at Surrogacy India.  

All have been helpful and replied to all my questions.  I note that SI & Corion don't list the "extras", whereas SCI list every possible expense, so it's hard to know what Corion and Surrogacy India charge for "extras".

Any input will be much appreciated.

Also does anyone know if the surrogacy in India allows fresh embryos and sperm.  I'm reading that in the UK there has to be a 6 month quarantine period.  I don't have 6 months.  I'm 39 and have just been diagnosed with endometrial cancer and hysterctomy is being delayed to enable me to find a surrogate.  Had 3 failed IVFs previously.


----------



## Bagpuss1972 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Vicky

Thanks for your post.  As I was looking at surrogacy anyhow due to 3 previous failed IVFs before I got the C diagnosis I had looked into the legalities.

A really good reputable law firm was recommended to me in Chancery Lane, London that have a surrogacy specialist lawyer, who happens to know all the Indian surrogacy issues.  They help you from the outset right through to return to the UK and the parental order.  Their fees seem to be less than other firms I contacted and their initial consultation of about 90 minutes is free.  You only incur fees if you go ahead with the surrogacy and then need to use the legal services.

Have you found a surrogate yet and started the treatment?


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

How many mothers are unmarried in India you think? Divorced or widowed perhaps but single and with a child? That would be rare.
Recent changes in (British) passport application ask that you mention the surrogate as the mother on the C2 form. Having done that you will then need an affidavit from the surrogate and her husband giving her consent away that you are to be the parents. All clinics, good clinics can supply this for you but watch out for extortionate lawyer fees. I'm trying to get one clinic to be more sympathetic and do it in-house without fleecing the patient.

Rules keep on changing, we never had to draw up a separate paper for the surrogate to sign when we submitted the papers in 2008 and again in 2010. But today they ask for this and whether you go for the citizenship route first or the passport or both, in all cases the embassy will need proof of the surrogate's status. Her I.D. and if divorced or widowed then evidence of that is needed. Again I'm trying to get the clinic to do this as a matter of course for all and not just the Brits. I'm in constant touch with couples in India attempting the application process. I'm flying out next week to help a couple fill out their forms. They're just paying my airfare, no expenses.

An earlier post asked for prices of other clinics and any hidden extras. I can only speak for two clinics (the two we had our babies from). It's also difficult to compare clinic fees as the dollar can fluctuate from when you signed to when you have the baby! Best to have the prices mentioned in Rupees.

The only extra we can think of is if the surrogate has a C-section in which case a little extra expense for her stay in hospital. Nothing serious. The other is if you have twins. Some clinics of course would like you to have twins as then they can charge extra, I know of one clinic where surrogacy is $27,000 but they put you up in a hotel and if you have twins it's an extra $6,000. The two clinics we had babies from charge $25,000, find your own hotel and for twins $1,500 and $2,000. So yes be wary and if you need further details then just message us or email us [email protected]

And all Indian clinics use fresh semen and eggs, no 3 to 6 months quarantine period needed unlike in England! We should know, we bloody left a sample at Harley Street and it cost us a mint freezing and storing whilst awaiting a surrogate in UK. If you really want to know more about bringing baby home then come to our parties. Next one is April 7th.


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi we are with Dr Shivani and we are just currently 5 wks pregnant so early days.  We shipped hubby's sample in Dec and had egg collection on 9th Jan so that just shows you how quickly everything can fall into place.  I dont know how quick the other clinics can do as we only used Dr Patel prior to this but when i enquired about single or divorced or widowed surro she said it could be a wait for this.  Fresh eggs and sperm is no issue though - even our frozen were only frozen end of Nov - no wait needed  Best wishes!!!


----------

